# H} DV dark angels W} DV chaos



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

I have the dark angel set from dark vengeance I am after the chaos set

Captain (primed)
Librarian (primed)
Death wing (built)
Tactical squad (4 primed and weapons take off sprues, rest of squad on sprues)
Ravenwing bikes ( 1 bike and 2 riders primed, rest on sprues)

Please message me if you have spare chaos set (uk preferably)

Gothic


----------

